# Equipment Survey



## ISP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello Everyone. I need everyones help. I am currently working on a project at school. Right now I have a survey that I need filled out.Can you please take a couple seconds and E-mail me at [email protected] for more info. Thanks!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

ISP - Welcome to the forum, but maybe you could tell us a little more about what you are trying to do here in the forum instead of depending on people to email?


----------



## ISP (Oct 15, 2006)

Dennis, thanks for the concern but I accomplished my goal for the survey mentioned. I ran into a golf outing and had everyone fill out a survey and that was enough to reach my goal. We are currently designing a laser guided training assist for all levels of golfers. We needed to know our market characteristics before we decided to manufacture the device. This product should be adjustable according to hieght. It should help promote the consistency of all your club swings. Not bad for a senior project, at least I finally get to do something I enjoy. Again, your concern is appreciated!!


----------



## ISP (Oct 15, 2006)

Dennis, thanks for the concern but I accomplished my goal for the survey mentioned. I ran into a golf outing and had everyone fill out a survey and that was enough to reach my goal. We are currently designing a laser guided training assist for all levels of golfers. We needed to know our market characteristics before we decided to manufacture the device. This product should be adjustable according to hieght. It should help promote the consistency of all your club swings. Not bad for a senior project, at least I finally get to do something I enjoy. Again, your concern is appreciated!!


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

At what price?!


----------



## ISP (Oct 15, 2006)

*Price Range of Training Assist*

The projected training assist will cost between $100-$120 dollars. This is according to the surveys taken. We can only make one as a proto-type because of time constraints. If we find a company that will purchase our patent, you may see it in stores by the end of next year. If not, the product will never see mass production.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

thats the trick isn't it. You need a patent before anyone will market it, and the prototype can can 10k.


----------

